# Big group lunches



## knute51 (Nov 30, 2014)

Have a MF Salmon trip this summer with 22 people. Way more than I have ever had on a trip. Have breakfast and dinner figured out but lunch for 22 people, having trouble coming up with decent options. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

You could do what I always do and just say you're on your own for lunch. Makes it very easy.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

For cold cuts I have always planned 5 sandwiches per pound and that has never failed. I don't include cheese in that. So 5 pounds of turkey, ham, roast beef for 25 sammies. Then a pound of cheese per 10 sammies. The emergency supplement is a bag of tortillas and a jar of Peanut Butter.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Doing a sandwich spread is the easiest and safest bet for accommodating everyone's food preferences/restrictions, and minimizes clean up and prep. Just put bread, wraps, meats, cheeses, veggies, condiments, fruit, chips and cookies out on the table. No one can complain. Prep time is the same for 5 people as 35.
Extra emphasis on hand washing since everyone is touching the stuff with grubby river finger.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Agree with almortal, wash hands and put forks in strategic places so folks don't use their fingers. A wide variety of condiments goes a long way towards folks feeling like they have lots of choices. Check for peanut allergies (peanut butter, etc.)

And to keep the "buzzards" away from the prep table, put out hard candies, dried or fresh fruit or similar munchies to snack on before lunch is ready.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Coors heavy and Clamato, garnish with lime and cajun seasoning.


----------



## knute51 (Nov 30, 2014)

I agree and that is how I like to do it. Trip leader gave each group a bk, lunch, dinner for this trip so...


----------



## knute51 (Nov 30, 2014)

Agree Sammies are easy. Wasn't sure about wanting to pack a mustard, mayo, ....for one meal. Maybe with that many people though it would all get used up.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I've always been a big fan of communal meals, lunch included. That way, you can coordinate to avoid conflicts (or the same thing) for lunch and dinner, lighten the overall load on the group by including it in the meal plan (instead of everyone planning all their own lunches, bringing all their own condiments, etc.). And it's just more fun to be with everyone else having lunch. ...except for that one grumpy guy that somehow got invited and sits off alone on his boat scowling at everyone else while eating his PB&J.

Also, I've concluded that wraps are far better than sandwiches for minimizing microtrash.

-AH


----------



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

Chicken Caesar salad wraps. Bagged Caesar salad mix from store, add canned chicken. Slice up some red onion to throw in there as well. I usually take chicken out of the can and put in zip lock bags at home so you're not dealing with so many cans on the river. You can even pre mix before leaving camp in the morning so all you have to do is serve at lunch.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

coordinating for 22 for lunch. Screw that make everyone mess with their own lunch. Everyone gets hungry and different times for lunch.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Riverwild said:


> You could do what I always do and just say you're on your own for lunch. Makes it very easy.


We always do this as well, no hassle, for big and small trips.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

To all you zipper headed illiterate monkeys out there....OP asked for ideas not "do you think group lunch for 22 is a good idea" or " my trip leader asked me to do lunch for 22, should I tell him to pound sand".

I am not a big lunch guy to begin with but the taco salad lunch is pretty awesome. Does require paper bowls and a set of forks. But it's good. If you are doing the sammies, be aware that us glutarded people can't eat regular bread. And GF bread pretty much sucks balls. Cheese meat rollups work though. 

And who doesn't put out a handwash when you eat? Mandatory if handling food. 

Another easy way to do sammies is to have them made in the morning after breakfast. A bit more packaging with plastic bags, but it sure is easy.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Wraps, Pringles, cookies, assorted fruits and vegetables. Bagels with salmon, cream cheese, same sides. Asian chicken wraps. TSL, taco salad lunch. Taco meat, chips salsa cheese sour cream all go into a garbage bag and shake, scoop out what you want. Group version of walking tacos if you've ever had those. Downside is some bowls and forks to wash later. We keep a dedicated lunch rocket box that gets loaded everyday for lunch supplies.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

carvedog said:


> To all you zipper headed illiterate monkeys out there....


I thought Mt Buzz was dead? I guess what is already dead can never die! Long live (the dead) Mt Buzz


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

Wraps are great. The last trip I did one of the ladies on the trip (a wise seasoned river goddess) taught me/us that making lunches in the morning, after breakfast and when the kitchen is still set up is the way to go. Put out everything for lunch that day and have everyone make their lunch for the day, deciding what they wanted by the fixings that were put out. This being the last meal on their 3 meal rotation (dinner/breakfast/lunch). People can eat when they are hungry, or when a lunch stop is made. No pulling all the food out of coolers in the heat of the day.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I might be a zippered headed illiterate (cute, carvedog) raven (not monkey), would be my choice! And no one comes to my lunch line without first spending time at the hand wash station...aside suggestion, romaine lettuce wraps can take the place of bread. Good forum!


----------



## knute51 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Get in line*

I am a big fan of eating lunch on your own on the river. Our permit holder is a fan of stopping and unpacking a kitchen and making it a big deal. I'm not going to argue or fight as I was invited as 1/22. I do like the idea of possibly making something in the AM and then just pulling it out for lunch. It is a July 7th trip and with the water this year we may have higher than ave flows and maybe have lunch at our next camp which is my 1st choice, second is eating as you float when you are hungry. Appreciate all the ideas. Now to run them by the boss (wife) for approval! Happy floating everyone, even you monkeys!


----------



## suburbs (Feb 12, 2015)

carvedog said:


> I am not a big lunch guy to begin with but the taco salad lunch is pretty awesome. Does require paper bowls and a set of forks...



Pour salad into individual sized Fritos bag. Only forks required now.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I like making a big pasta salad the night before. cook pasta night before. Next day, in the morning add pepperoni, salami, peppers, olives, onions, mozz cheese, capers, dressing. keep in cooler and super refreshing on a hot day.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

A big Squishy (sorta) Muffuletta is popular. 

I've made vegetarian versions too if needed. This is a great packing sandwich since it needs time to mature. the bread can sit in a dry box for a few days too since all the ingredients bring it back to life. 1 sandwich feeds ~ 6-8 people

https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/moms-sit-sandwich-aka-squishy-sorta-muffuletta-27931

Make at camp at breakfast time or the night before (it needs time to mature). Down side - need Saran wrap, a really big bread knife and some club frills to make cutting easier. 

Save inside of bread and bring olive oil and balsamic vinegar to dip

add chips/cookies etc to top off meal and adjust for how hungry people are.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

PB&Js. easy, cheap


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Riverwild said:


> You could do what I always do and just say you're on your own for lunch. Makes it very easy.




That’s what I do. Sometimes I do the same for breakfast with a prep breakfast every 3rd day. Coffee & hot water every day though.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

knute51 said:


> Agree Sammies are easy. Wasn't sure about wanting to pack a mustard, mayo, ....for one meal. Maybe with that many people though it would all get used up.




If it’s just for 1 meal see if anyone else is doing sandwich spread and split the mayo/mustard or get the packets. They don’t need to be in a cooler so super easy.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

carvedog said:


> To all you zipper headed illiterate monkeys out there....OP asked for ideas not "do you think group lunch for 22 is a good idea" or " my trip leader asked me to do lunch for 22, should I tell him to pound sand".



Did someone piss on your sandwich today?

The initial post said MF trip for 22 - ideas for lunch. So ideas were given including BYO. Later it was clarified that TL assigned a lunch.


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm a huge fan of "big flavor" when forced to do lunches (personally I'd just as soon wrap up leftovers into a tortilla and throw it in my captain's bag but...)

So when doing lunch I like things that really pop and we tend to keep lunch in an ammo can with everything you would need. Set up the table, disgorge the can and go. Plates and serving utensils go in the can, as well as hand sanitizer and wet wipes, plus powdered drink mixes for the kids and whatever else tickles your fancy. I prefer to go for things that don't need to be cooled, but if someone has a request, that goes in a separate big ziplock right on top of the cooler. It become a "choose your own adventure" lunch.

Greek salad is a good one, and hard salami or prosciutto, kalamata olives, hummus, pringles (meh), big bag of beef jerky, roasted red peppers, banana peppers, pita, crackers, a few mini bagels, tortillas, pickled asparagus and green beans or mushrooms... And there is always a jar of peanut butter and a jar of honey for that one weirdo, be they young or old.

If you prep it into stackable containers before launching you can just throw it all back in the can and then clean it up when the kitchen is spread out for dinner. Usually not a problem with leftovers as people tend to overeat on this lunch, right down to someone using the pickle juices for mixed drinks or just flat out drinking them and no two people have the same meal.

After my lunch day is over, the previously dedicated ammo can becomes an overflow garbage can for things that always pop up out of nowhere, like that one wag bag for the person with an emergency, empty glass booze bottles, whatever.


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

*Chicken salad*

You can make chicken salad the night before or in the morning probably need a lot of cans of chicken. Also always always offer peanut butter and jelly. I also am a fan of make your lunch at breakfast then everyone can eat when they are ready.


----------



## Chico (Apr 18, 2017)

Have everyone bring their own Tupperware. Right after breakfast have the breakfast cook crew lay out the lunch stuff to include leftovers from previous dinners breakfasts or lunches. Any previous meal is free game. Always have PB&J as a choice. Then add any cold cuts, fruits, veggies or other lunch stuff designated for that day. Give everyone a chance to make their own lunch. When you are on the river you can still stop for a group lunch or eat when you are ready. No extra work, makes river time more fun, and flexible and no hangry people.


----------



## BJ Nicholls (Jan 31, 2017)

We generally do build-your-own sandwiches (from a selection of meats, cheeses, hummus, pickles, etc.), with fruit (whole apples and oranges typically), cookies that travel well, and Pringles. We've found that Great Harvest bread has better longevity than other bread. For one lunch on a trip we'll make an asian chicken salad, with softened ramen (mixing the flavor packet into the dressing), crispy noodles and almonds. We like the packages of rotisserie chicken that Costco sells. Freeze for the trip. A cool salad is a nice break from sandwiches on a hot day. We build the salad the night before, put in in gallon ziplocks and grab it from the cooler the next day. We've made lettuce wraps, which were a hit but may be difficult to manage with a big group. 

Good luck with the big group. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

And by all means do not forget your wax paper squares. These devices are 1 foot by 1 foot wax paper squares(WPSs) that you prepare/encapsulate your sandwiches, roll ups, etc and then eat from. They reduced to nothing and saving the dryer ones make great fire starters after they've been discarded. They are dirt cheap at Costco and for a few dollars you can buy a few thousand. Ive heard whining about waste. My opinion, screw them. If everybody used them we would significantly reduce the ant population which increases the mice, scorpions, rattlesnakes and other things. And no, I do not own stock in the wax paper square company


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Nutter butters.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Conundrum said:


> Nutter butters.


with a nice gooey sun baked tub of nutella (and pretzel sticks)


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I pre cook a bunch of bacon and chicken, then vacuum seal and freeze... just put out tortillas veggies and ranch and cut open the bags. Boom chicken bacon ranch wraps. Add a couple cans of Pringles. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

My go to is chicken tostadas. Pull 3 whole Costco chickens at home, stew down w taco seasoning, bag and freeze. Bag up refried black beans and freeze. Pull both these out of your cooler in the morning and let them ride in the sun. It rages and heats them to temp. Put out with lettuce, cheese, salsa and tostadas.


----------

